# Scientists claim that overeating is not the primary cause of obesity



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2021)

A perspective article challenges the 'energy balance model,' which says weight gain occurs because individuals consume more energy than they expend. According to the authors, 'conceptualizing obesity as a disorder of energy balance restates a principle of physics without considering the biological mechanisms underlying weight gain.' The authors argue for the 'carbohydrate insulin model,' which explains obesity as a metabolic disorder driven by what we eat, rather than how much. *Public health messaging exhorting people to eat less and exercise more has failed to stem rising rates of obesity and obesity-related diseases. *The energy balance model, which says weight gain is caused by consuming more energy than we expend, "restates a principle of physics without considering the biological mechanisms driving weight gain." *The carbohydrate-insulin model makes a bold claim: overeating doesn't cause obesity; the process of getting fat causes overeating. *The current obesity epidemic is due, in part, to hormonal responses to changes in food quality: in particular, high-glycemic load foods, which fundamentally change metabolism. *Focusing on what we eat rather than how much we eat is a better strategy for weight management.









						Scientists claim that overeating is not the primary cause of obesity
					

A perspective article challenges the 'energy balance model,' which says weight gain occurs because individuals consume more energy than they expend. According to the authors, 'conceptualizing obesity as a disorder of energy balance restates a principle of physics without considering the...



					www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 16, 2021)

That’s all very well, but eating too much of anything will make you fat, whatever the quality of the food you eat. And the conclusion to the report would seem to indicate that they aren’t sure about their idea either, and suggest further studies.

Maybe they should have done those further studies themselves before publishing.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 26, 2021)

The obesity epidemic is being caused by the practice of using the discredited BMI to classify thin people as obese.

When I was diagnosed I didn't change my diet very much but became much more active. I lost weight so there has to be something in the energy balance model. It is definitely more complicated than that, it probably doesn't  work for everyone, but the basic principle has to be sound.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Sep 27, 2021)

No matter how they address it there will always be a fat stigma and they like thin and fat is deemed lazy, uneducated , undisciplined and well a failure. I have lived with it all my life . My parents were fat as a child and I was thinner but I really did not eat enough then. Now I am always hungry and massive and have tried so many diets and none of them are long term liveable on or it would stay off remain off and I would like that way. I am trying hard to eat healthy and do more but I have a long way to go. Maybe a three month coma will help but then Id be back at square one. Sorry I think like babies come out different sizes so do people, Fat people should be loved as much as thin. I also loath the fact type two is just my fault because I am fat but its said and finger pointed and well good luck to all you that are thin and have type one that's not your fault. Yes I am down and bitter but its the truth.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 27, 2021)

It is certainly true that people are different shapes and sizes naturally. I think that you can only push back against that within certain limits. I was diagnosed as type two at the age of 54, I was a little overweight but not really fat. So the notion that you have to be fat to be type two is wrong. I tend to enjoy endurance sports so the amount of exercise that I do is normally quite high. I have been frustrated by health problems and a bad knee over the past few years and have put on about five kilos but I'm much better now. I will be concentrating on swimming next year.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Sep 27, 2021)

well done you for keeping fit. I have had a hip and knee replacement and never got over my hip its not right and I still cannot raise my leg and have pain. I have pain also from the hip and knee that need doing but as the knee is on the side of the hip that is sore I don't want it touched and as the hip on the other side is better than the hip he has done I am suffering. I do Nordic walking but I still am not at the 10,000 steps a day and I struggle doing things. I watch my diet but have gone of the rails a bit. I am very down at the moment and life is hardly worth going on. I am glad you are not in the obese category as they will not goad you about it. I wish you all the best.


----------

